
Password Sharing Is a Federal Crime, Appeals Court Rules - chewymouse
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/password-sharing-is-a-federal-crime
======
wry_discontent
When are we going to get people in government who have the slightest clue
about computers?

~~~
theandrewbailey
When we become the old people running the government (and the old people
always voting for them).

